# rolling stock



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not have many pieces of rolling stock. I think I need more.
Isn't that always the case? I won 3 pieces of rolling stock this morning. Bought a 2 car lot pretty cheap. They are lionel cars,
not originals but brand new in box. Got a B&O gondola with I think 5 round containers and got a lighted bay window caboose.
I did not have a bay window caboose. Got both for 17 something plus decent shipping. The other car I bought is a very nice 945
work caboose. I have a crane car so I needed a work caboose.
Got the caboose for 15 something plus shipping. Seller described
caboose in excellent condition. It looks it. When I get them I 
will show them in "what have you added to roster" thread.

I have a question on action caboose, which is more desirable
on the conductor, rubber figure or metal figure? I need a 977
or 979 caboose. I have plenty of caboose cars, but no action caboose.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I consider the rubber version more desirable since it looks more realistic. The metal man is a 2 dimensional figure. The value guides may not agree with me.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have one with the rubber man. I really like it, except it does buzz a bit.:laugh:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

The rubber man looks better IMHO but they both work the same. I think I have three or four but only one rubber man one. I've seen lots of metal men but few rubber men on the 977 at numerous shows. The last guide I have is Greenberg's Vol.1 from 1991, but the values are the same Tom. All of mine buzz except the one that is part of a set that saw very low run time, that's pretty quiet. You can put a resistor inline with the solenoid that quiets the buzz, though I can't remember the value at the moment. I would have to look and see if I can find the article about that specific alteration. I find when running multiple trains the buzz just blends in with the rest of the noise.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> The rubber man looks better IMHO but they both work the same. I think I have three or four but only one rubber man one. I've seen lots of metal men but few rubber men on the 977 at numerous shows. The last guide I have is Greenberg's Vol.1 from 1991, but the values are the same Tom. All of mine buzz except the one that is part of a set that saw very low run time, that's pretty quiet. You can put a resistor inline with the solenoid that quiets the buzz, though I can't remember the value at the moment. I would have to look and see if I can find the article about that specific alteration. I find when running multiple trains the buzz just blends in with the rest of the noise.


Thanks Cramden! I am resigning myself to the noise of these wonderful old toys. Although I may try a resistor modification. It is funny that I can't remember the noise being loud when I was a kid!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe you have a 336, right?? Get yourself the freight cars that belong to the freight version of the 336. In-expensive, and can be found anywhere. What you would need is a green gondola,(921),log car,(928),crane car,(945), and the work caboose,(945).


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think I have a green T&P gondola, I might. I have a decent 928 log car and a very nice 945 work caboose in the mail. I have a crane car but it is a 5 digit.

I think I am going to pull my UP passenger cars with 336. Then, swap my SP shells
with the UP shells and have a "better" running SP train.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I don't think I have a green T&P gondola, I might. I have a decent 928 log car and a very nice 945 work caboose in the mail. I have a crane car but it is a 5 digit.
> 
> I think I am going to pull my UP passenger cars with 336. Then, swap my SP shells
> with the UP shells and have a "better" running SP train.


I have many 944's. Shoot me a price and I'll think on it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the offer flyernut. I will think about it also, LOL. Then I would need another work caboose. Speaking of a work caboose, they come in all colors. The one I have coming is almost all Tuscan (my favorite). Cab, fences, and tool box is all Tuscan. I have seen yellow fences, red fences, red tool boxes, many varieties. I think red cabs also.
Were the different colors different years or what? I know there are many crane cars also. My crane car has I guess is pike master couplers. The only car I have with this type of solid coupler. I don't use any uncouplers (no switching) so I
guess they are "ok".


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Thanks for the offer flyernut. I will think about it also, LOL. Then I would need another work caboose. Speaking of a work caboose, they come in all colors. The one I have coming is almost all Tuscan (my favorite). Cab, fences, and tool box is all Tuscan. I have seen yellow fences, red fences, red tool boxes, many varieties. I think red cabs also.
> Were the different colors different years or what? I know there are many crane cars also. My crane car has I guess is pike master couplers. The only car I have with this type of solid coupler. I don't use any uncouplers (no switching) so I
> guess they are "ok".


I believe the early 645's had a red cab, and then some had the tuscan cab. There are also variations in the fences like you said. I believe the 5 digit cars had a brown and yellow stripe pattern.. Again, I think the early cars had a yellow fence, then tuscan, and then the striped version. Maybe Flyguy55 will know for sure.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks flyernut. And then I have seen 945 and 945A work caboose.

Is plural of caboose - cabooses or cabeese? LOL. Like goose and geese.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Thanks flyernut. And then I have seen 945 and 945A work caboose.
> 
> Is plural of caboose - cabooses or cabeese? LOL. Like goose and geese.


Or, as the old cartoon cat said, "I hate you meeses to pieces!"


----------

